# Expired Promo Codes



## 123456 (Jan 22, 2014)

all the promo codes in the shared/reseller section are expired ....

is any one of you guys willing to specially give me an discount? i'm looking too purchase reseller service ... and would love to get an discount over 50 percent *75 percent if possible* thanks!


----------



## Nett (Jan 22, 2014)

What's your budget? I'm assuming you want a $200 package for $100, right?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 22, 2014)

"Hi, I'm not here to contribute in any meaningful way, but it would be great to pester you until you change your prices for me".


----------



## 123456 (Jan 22, 2014)

well its unfair how they was offering 60 percent discounts and stuff just a minute ago in like november and december an now they are saying the promo's are expired i contacted a few peoples they refuse to discount me i cant understand why they cant discount just one more customer IT'S SO UNFAIR i wish i would have found vps board around november but sadly just now finding it today


----------



## 123456 (Jan 22, 2014)

can someone please have a heart for me and give me a promo code please? 

crissic greenvalue host4geeks primehost everyone that's selling reseller hosting please? pretty please!>!>! reply to this topic if you're willing to give me your discount from around november & december that you posted in the shared/reseller section  the moment you reply i have my paypal account all ready too order thanks!


----------



## 123456 (Jan 22, 2014)

Net said:


> What's your budget? I'm assuming you want a $200 package for $100, right?


i mean i'll take 100 GB bandwidth or even 50 GB ... or even 25 GB Bandwidth ... Just Let Me Know The Overselling Price's i'm willing to work with something small for an small price i'm for sure not asking for 10 TB bandwidth for 10 dollars per month  but overall i'm looking for at least 500 GB Bandwidth ... that's what i have with my current reseller provider but i'll take 60 GB if i have too because my current provider is breaking my pockets and my clients don't use over 50 GB per month anyways ... not even over 10 GB ... but i do need space for new clients that's the whole idea ...


----------



## Nett (Jan 22, 2014)

123456 said:


> well its unfair how they was offering 60 percent discounts and stuff just a minute ago in like november and december an now they are saying the promo's are expired i contacted a few peoples they refuse to discount me i cant understand why they cant discount just one more customer IT'S SO UNFAIR i wish i would have found vps board around november but sadly just now finding it today


No it's not unfair, the provider has it's own promotional terms, once it's gone, it's gone.

Go and find some offers on WHT.


----------



## 123456 (Jan 22, 2014)

i have already looked ... on wht how the heck you think i found vpsboard i found it after searching on bing and google for 10 hours straight and it is very unfair they should just delete all those topic's in the shared/reseller section because the promo codes don't work and WOW you disappoint me you made like you had something to offer but sadly you don't


----------



## Nett (Jan 22, 2014)

123456 said:


> i have already looked ... on wht how the heck you think i found vpsboard i found it after searching on bing and google for 10 hours straight and it is very unfair they should just delete all those topic's in the shared/reseller section because the promo codes don't work and WOW you disappoint me you made like you had something to offer but sadly you don't


VPSBoard...It's for VPS. The providers are not required to delete the posts, they are just expired.


----------



## 123456 (Jan 22, 2014)

i've practically looked across the whole internet recommendations is not what i need what i need is offers ... 

i've already looked everywhere ... and so far no luck ...


----------



## Nett (Jan 22, 2014)

123456 said:


> can someone please have a heart for me and give me a promo code please?
> 
> crissic greenvalue host4geeks primehost everyone that's selling reseller hosting please? pretty please!>!>! reply to this topic if you're willing to give me your discount from around november & december that you posted in the shared/reseller section  the moment you reply i have my paypal account all ready too order thanks!


HostGator $0.01 first month hehe.


----------



## 123456 (Jan 22, 2014)

Net said:


> VPSBoard...It's for VPS. The providers are not required to delete the posts, they are just expired.


well maybe they should go an edit the post's an put to the top in bold letter's* PROMO EXPIRED CODES NO LONGER VALID*

i wasted my time entering and trying like 10 different promo codes they all did not work those topic's should be closed by moderators or edited by the creators


----------



## 123456 (Jan 22, 2014)

Net said:


> HostGator $0.01 first month hehe.


the hostgator promo is no good they cost more than what i'm currently paying .. the 1st month is fine but the 2nd month heck no too much money .. it cost much more than my current reseller hosting provider


----------



## NodePacket (Jan 22, 2014)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/unlimited-super-alpha-master-reseller-web-hosting-Unmetered-Space-Bandwith-/171224953391?hash=item27ddcd722f

VERY Reliable 100% uptime. VERY cheap too.


----------



## Nett (Jan 22, 2014)

NodePacket said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/unlimited-super-alpha-master-reseller-web-hosting-Unmetered-Space-Bandwith-/171224953391?hash=item27ddcd722f
> 
> VERY Reliable 100% uptime. VERY cheap too.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## 123456 (Jan 22, 2014)

yes i have already been on ebay and talked with dts-net ... and researched them i did all of that like 2 days ago and 1st of all he has lots of bad reviews 2nd of all his template is 100 years old he has price's on his template that he charged years ago but in whmcs he has his current 2014 price's i would never host with someone lazy enough too not even edit there template price's anyways lots of peoples says dts-net is just horrible so either way it go i would never buy from them and besides its only 35 cents for the first month then it cost 16 dollars per month ... which is not what i'm looking for


----------



## 123456 (Jan 22, 2014)

an crissic.net i would not recommend to anyone its very suspicious 

they have an reseller plan for 20 dollars per year ....

i told them i'll pay 10 dollars for 6 months 

because of the fact their domain is only 3 months old

i'm paying no hosting company that young for an year upfront 

they would not even take the 10 so that tell's me they are going to simply go scam 

they wanna get 20 from as many peoples as they can before the entire site goes down and never comes back up

i don't wanna pay them 20 for an year and on the 4th month they shut down an by then i'm not even eligible to file an dispute *4 months has passed *they got away with the money they succesfully scammed


----------



## telephone (Jan 22, 2014)

I sense the logic is strong with this one...

Instead of spending "days" researching (to save what, $5-$10), why not spend that time making $10 to pay for a host without a 75% off coupon.

Hell, spend those "days" learning how to admin a VPS to setup a cheap/free CP. Lo and behold you've just created an "unlimited" reseller account.


----------



## 123456 (Jan 22, 2014)

telephone said:


> I sense the logic is strong with this one...
> 
> Instead of spending "days" researching (to save what, $5-$10), why not spend that time making $10 to pay for a host without a 75% off coupon.
> 
> Hell, spend those "days" learning how to admin a VPS to setup a cheap/free CP. Lo and behold you've just created an "unlimited" reseller account.


i know how to admin a vps ... but i wanna gain enough of clients to help me to afford the godaddy reseller vps ... so for right now yes if anybody can give me 1 gb bandwidth & 1 gb diskspace for 1 dollar a month i'm down with that just give me something cheap that i can build with i wanna make profit not keep loosing profit every month ... i feel like why am i already paying over 10 dollars per month for reseller service an not even making over 10 dollars per month from the clients itself and my bad did not mean to mention crissic's name in the 5th post of this topic the post is not editable so yeah ...


----------



## joker48 (Jan 22, 2014)

123456 said:


> all the promo codes in the shared/reseller section are expired ....
> 
> is any one of you guys willing to specially give me an discount? i'm looking too purchase reseller service ... and would love to get an discount over 50 percent *75 percent if possible* thanks!


guys,, may be u wanna try this http://www.anycodes.com/merchant-VPS.NET-coupons-deals-408.html?promoid=1532746 and https://control.vps.net/instant-server-signup/1/0/0/centos/us

i use it and works

promocode GEEKDAY

let's try


----------



## NodePacket (Jan 22, 2014)

I think you should leave the hosting industry.... You're to legit for it.


----------



## 123456 (Jan 22, 2014)

LOL i think i just laughed


----------



## NodePacket (Jan 22, 2014)

123456 said:


> LOL i think i just laughed


LOL = Laugh out Loud. Then you said you think. I am confused. How is reseller hunting going? Did you signup for that ebay plan. 100% reliable, 100% perfect support, not over sold, etc..


----------



## Nett (Jan 22, 2014)

NodePacket said:


> LOL = Laugh out Loud. Then you said you think. I am confused. How is reseller hunting going? Did you signup for that ebay plan. 100% reliable, 100% perfect support, not over sold, etc..


Best of that...You can make thousands of $$$ using the $0.35 package, everything is unlimited.


----------



## NodePacket (Jan 22, 2014)

Net said:


> Best of that...You can make thousands of $$$ using the $0.35 package, everything is unlimited.


I made 10's of thousands of dollars... ish


----------



## 123456 (Jan 22, 2014)

NodePacket said:


> LOL = Laugh out Loud. Then you said you think. I am confused. How is reseller hunting going? Did you signup for that ebay plan. 100% reliable, 100% perfect support, not over sold, etc..


its not 35 cents its only 35 cents for the 1st month then it get's expensive ...


----------



## NodePacket (Jan 22, 2014)

123456 said:


> its not 35 cents its only 35 cents for the 1st month then it get's expensive ...


Define Expensive?


----------



## 123456 (Jan 22, 2014)

expensive to me is more than what i'm earning right now from clients i need an package that i see my profits with


----------



## 123456 (Jan 22, 2014)

hopefully by tomorrow host4geeks greenvalue an primehost will be ready to offer they haven't seen the topic yet i hope they see it soon tho


----------



## NodePacket (Jan 22, 2014)

123456 said:


> hopefully by tomorrow host4geeks greenvalue an primehost will be ready to offer they haven't seen the topic yet i hope they see it soon tho


greenvaluehost. they have 100TB plan VPS. You should buy it. like 6 bucks a month. Can you afford that? 

A tip. When starting a hosting company, do open it expecting to not make profit (much at all). It requires a starting capital (if you know what that is) that the company can rest on. If all else fails and you cant pay the bills, ill offer you a premium $15 dollar bill for your clients.


----------



## hellogoodbye (Jan 22, 2014)

First off, I like Crissic just fine-- their prices are very reasonable and aside from some minor downtime earlier this month things have been smooth sailing for me. Not to mention $20/year for a reseller account works out to less than $2 per month and even if they do turn out to be a scam 6 months later, you're really only losing out on a month's worth of the money you're currently paying, which according to you is over $10/month anyway.

Moving on, how much are you currently earning from your clients? You're going to be hard pressed to find anyone willing to offer you a reseller account at $1/month. And I really have to ask... are you sure you've looked at the offers at WHT? I checked them out just now and already I see numerous offers for reseller plans that are less than $10/month.

This one is $1.99/month for life: http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1342242

This one is $6.95/month (there's also a 20% off one-time discount): http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1144550

This one is $5.99/month: http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1342331

This one is $2.99/month: http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1342054 (and they have a list of coupons here http://www.ironcladservers.ca/sales/ too)

^ All that came from the very first page of their Reseller Hosting subforum, by the way. How on earth did you spend hours and hours of searching and not manage to find any of these yourself?


----------



## 123456 (Jan 22, 2014)

what the heck i went on wht an looked up to like the 5th page and did not see none of those i was on WHT 2 or 3 days ago so those must be all very new i'm going to check them out now tho about crissic i was with hostior.com i had bought 1 yr of hosting type the domain in an hopefully you'll get my point and omg i was 1 day away from not being able to file an dispute .. an i did successfully get my money back thank goodness


----------



## 123456 (Jan 22, 2014)

and if you can sell reseller service for 20 a yr you can sell it for 10 for 6 months the fact they wont do that tell's everyone automatically what their future plans are trust me they won't be open for over an year ... if there plans was to then they'd take the 10 dollars ... if they shut down i'd rather loose 10 than 20


----------



## Nett (Jan 22, 2014)

LOL, buying reseller hosting at shared hosting prices...


----------



## hellogoodbye (Jan 22, 2014)

People post up new offers every day, WHT is a very active forum so if you don't see something that catches your eye you just have to keep checking back to see what else is offered. 

Also, Hostior.com does not exist-- apparently the domain expired:

Registrar Registration Expiration Date: 2013-12-24 17:20:45Z


----------



## 123456 (Jan 22, 2014)

EXACTLY!!! hostior sold me 1 yr of hosting an shut down .... before the 1 year was up so i don't want the same thing to happen to me at crissic i asked them to give me 6 months for 10 instead of 12 months for 20 but they denied crissic domain is only around 3 months old its hard to trust an hosting company that young


----------



## Nett (Jan 22, 2014)

Cheap = Low quality. Better to stick with good brands.


----------



## NodePacket (Jan 22, 2014)

Lol... this thread just keeps getting better and better


----------



## Nett (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh yeah, I've just got a yearly sale of $99.9 using the $0.35 account ^_^


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 22, 2014)

This is like watching an abortion done via shovel.  With a drunk sea lion as the doc.


----------



## hellogoodbye (Jan 22, 2014)

123456 said:


> EXACTLY!!! hostior sold me 1 yr of hosting an shut down .... before the 1 year was up so i don't want the same thing to happen to me at crissic i asked them to give me 6 months for 10 instead of 12 months for 20 but they denied crissic domain is only around 3 months old its hard to trust an hosting company that young


You still haven't answered how much you're earning from your clients, but I have a bigger question now. How did you get a reseller plan from Hostior when all they sold was shared hosting...?


----------



## 123456 (Jan 22, 2014)

hellogoodbye said:


> First off, I like Crissic just fine-- their prices are very reasonable and aside from some minor downtime earlier this month things have been smooth sailing for me. Not to mention $20/year for a reseller account works out to less than $2 per month and even if they do turn out to be a scam 6 months later, you're really only losing out on a month's worth of the money you're currently paying, which according to you is over $10/month anyway.
> 
> Moving on, how much are you currently earning from your clients? You're going to be hard pressed to find anyone willing to offer you a reseller account at $1/month. And I really have to ask... are you sure you've looked at the offers at WHT? I checked them out just now and already I see numerous offers for reseller plans that are less than $10/month.
> 
> ...


ok i'm finally done checking them all out and

they all look like they are ran by three year old's they don't seem too look like serious companies <_< so nah not gonna buy from them but will continue looking for other opportunities


----------



## XFS_Duke (Jan 22, 2014)

Obviously, this guy is what is wrong with the hosting industry as a whole... Stop buying the lowest price crap that you can and start doing it legit. You're not going to make a profit right off the bat. It is about customer service, the service you provide and your ability to make sure no issues arise... Obviously, you're not there yet, so I would suggest either moving on to something you know more about or getting yourself a low cost dedicated server and go from there... We're here to help, but your lack of knowledge and your lack experience/drive is starting to show the "Summer Host" in you...

Sorry if I was too harsh, just too many people getting into this that know NOTHING about the industry just trying to make a quick $$ and causing the rest of us that have invested hundreds of thousands of dollars into their business in order to do this RIGHT a lot of heartache and headaches trying to change this industry back to what it used to be and what it should be... Quality over quantity and quality over profits... I mean, that's how I see it, right?


----------



## XFS_Duke (Jan 22, 2014)

123456 said:


> ok i'm finally done checking them all out and
> 
> 
> they all look like they are ran by three year old's they don't seem too look like serious companies <_< so nah not gonna buy from them but will continue looking for other opportunities


Curiously, how old are you? 12? What is your company?


----------



## hellogoodbye (Jan 22, 2014)

123456 said:


> ok i'm finally done checking them all out and
> 
> 
> they all look like they are ran by three year old's they don't seem too look like serious companies <_< so nah not gonna buy from them but will continue looking for other opportunities


I don't know about the rest because I was just giving you a list to prove there are plenty of offers for less than $10/month over at WHT since you claimed there weren't any, but CrocWeb was started in 2009 and is brought up all the time on WHT in recommendation threads as a good reliable host. They suffered a massive DDoS attack recently that tarnished their name some, but many people still consider them to be great.

If reputation and length of time a provider has been in business is that important to you, you should look up as many reviews as you can first and not aim for the bottom of the barrel in terms of costs because while it's not impossible for you to score an amazing deal, more often than not you're just going to get what you paid for.


----------



## 123456 (Jan 22, 2014)

if you have an vps and already making 1,000 dollars per month pure profits reselling its space and have over 500 clients why not give someone space on the vps like 1 gb bandwidth and 1 gb disksapce why not look at this helpless topic on vps board an make an move and offer me something ... "XFS_Duke" i will literally ignore because you seem like an hosting owner and you're not making a move to help me AT ALL


----------



## Nett (Jan 22, 2014)

123456 said:


> the person above "XFS_Duke" i will literally ignore because you seem like an hosting owner and you're not making a move to help me AT ALL


The person above "XFS_Duke" is you, post #42. LOL.


----------



## 123456 (Jan 22, 2014)

hellogoodbye said:


> I don't know about the rest because I was just giving you a list to prove there are plenty of offers for less than $10/month over at WHT since you claimed there weren't any, but CrocWeb was started in 2009 and is brought up all the time on WHT in recommendation threads as a good reliable host. They suffered a massive DDoS attack recently that tarnished their name some, but many people still consider them to be great.
> 
> If reputation and length of time a provider has been in business is that important to you, you should look up as many reviews as you can first and not aim for the bottom of the barrel in terms of costs because while it's not impossible for you to score an amazing deal, more often than not you're just going to get what you paid for.


K thanks i'll be considering crocweb then let me look a little further and if i don't find anyone i suppose i'll give crocweb a try


----------



## 123456 (Jan 22, 2014)

Net said:


> The person above "XFS_Duke" is you, post #42. LOL.


i just edited it


----------



## 123456 (Jan 22, 2014)

but croc web should really get a better logo it looks like an 3 year old made it x_X


----------



## XFS_Duke (Jan 22, 2014)

123456 said:


> if you have an vps and already making 1,000 dollars per month pure profits reselling its space and have over 500 clients why not give someone space on the vps like 1 gb bandwidth and 1 gb disksapce why not look at this helpless topic on vps board an make an move and offer me something ... "XFS_Duke" i will literally ignore because you seem like an hosting owner and you're not making a move to help me AT ALL


It is called real world advice... If you want help, I'll help you... You can message me on Skype... I am always up for helping people.. But they must be willing to help themselves and be willing to work towards their goal and not just have it handed to them or take short cuts... Want help and want to know how to really do it? Message me on Skype and we can have a straight up discussion about it and I'll do my best to help you out... But as I said, seems like you're trying to start a "summer host" and won't be sticking around long anyways....


----------



## Nett (Jan 22, 2014)

123456 said:


> but croc web should really get a better logo it looks like an 3 year made it x_X


TBH you sounds like a 3 yr old.


----------



## drmike (Jan 22, 2014)

TL;DR = coupons expire.

Yes, this isn't lowend*.   Companies here are encouraged to make realistic offers, specials, real discounts and limit them time wise, redemption wise, etc.

Tons of reseller hosting on WHT for no real cash.   You will get what you pay for usually, not much.


----------



## 123456 (Jan 22, 2014)

XFS_Duke said:


> It is called real world advice... If you want help, I'll help you... You can message me on Skype... I am always up for helping people.. But they must be willing to help themselves and be willing to work towards their goal and not just have it handed to them or take short cuts... Want help and want to know how to really do it? Message me on Skype and we can have a straight up discussion about it and I'll do my best to help you out... But as I said, seems like you're trying to start a "summer host" and won't be sticking around long anyways....


oh no i've already kept my hosting site up for 6 months so far and aiming to keep it going for another 20 years an sure i'll hit you up on skype


----------



## 123456 (Jan 22, 2014)

Net said:


> TBH you sounds like a 3 yr old.


yeah sorry for my poor grammar i'm on my smartphone so typing is kind of difficult ... LOL


----------



## mcmyhost (Jan 22, 2014)

Check out BlueVM.


----------



## 123456 (Jan 22, 2014)

not interested i had bought from them in the past an the server load went up to 90 at one point

"they stuff servers" and very true what it says in their terms you get what you pay for that's exactly what you get but much less


----------



## sv01 (Jan 22, 2014)

how much is your budget ??? 1$/month???

take free hosting and sell that hosting to your client


----------



## 123456 (Jan 22, 2014)

oh i would never do that ... free service is usally much worse than bluevm... an no its obviously larger than 1 dollar if i take your advice all my clients will file disputes LOL


----------



## 123456 (Jan 22, 2014)

duke you on skype right now? i sent the request like 10 mins ago


----------



## NodePacket (Jan 22, 2014)

Ill give you a reseller for freee..e...e.


----------



## 123456 (Jan 22, 2014)

stop joking nodepacket does not even sell reseller hosting 

neither cpanel/whm vps's


----------



## hellogoodbye (Jan 22, 2014)

123456 said:


> stop joking nodepacket does not even sell reseller hosting
> 
> 
> neither cpanel/whm vps's


Hostior.com didn't offer reseller hosting either, just shared.


----------



## 123456 (Jan 22, 2014)

yes the admin or whoever was in that support ticket sold me an cpanel vps for an very reasonable price ... wow you are an very nosy person ... no offense


----------



## hellogoodbye (Jan 22, 2014)

123456 said:


> yes the admin or whoever was in that support ticket sold me an cpanel vps for an very reasonable price ... wow you are an very nosy person ...


If by nosy you mean looking at the Google cached page that is available to anyone because the entire website is down and therefore I couldn't see it for myself, then I guess I'm guilty as charged?


----------



## 123456 (Jan 22, 2014)

xD that sounds like my nosy next door neighbor you actually googled it then clicked the view cached page button lol you was all up into it like an action pack movie but it's kewl but yeah hostior all you had to do was submit an ticket the guy was willing to sell you anything ... pretty much even dedicated servers


----------



## hellogoodbye (Jan 22, 2014)

123456 said:


> xD that sounds like my nosy next door neighbor you actually googled it then clicked the view cached page button lol you was all up into it like an action pack movie but it's kewl but yeah hostior all you had to do was submit an ticket the guy was willing to sell you anything ... pretty much even dedicated servers


lol I would hardly describe googling a name I never heard of and clicking "view cached" because the site is dead as an "action packed movie", but I must say I'm not surprised you fell for their offers. Where did you even find Hostior in the first place?


----------



## 123456 (Jan 22, 2014)

on an paid to click site PTC to be more exact


----------



## 123456 (Jan 22, 2014)

also duke accepted me on skype but was non-responsive so i guess he was joking like nodepacket ... i told him who i was he wouldn't say nothing so removed him from my contact list ... oh well ... if there is anyone else here that's serious give me your best offer thanks!


----------



## Novacha (Jan 22, 2014)

123456 said:


> also duke accepted me on skype but was non-responsive so i guess he was joking like nodepacket ... itold him who i was he wouldn't say nothing so removed him from my contact list ... oh well ... if there is anyone else that's serious give me your best offer thanks!


When you post publicly, you create an image of yourself and your company. Right now, all I see is immaturity and ignorance and these qualities would instantly put you on the "do not do business with" list for me.

Please format your posts (capitalisation, punctuation, etc.) and reread your posts before hitting the _Post_ button. Also, think twice before writing something. It is quite easy to detect sarcasm in this thread, but you seem to miss it nearly every time.


----------



## 123456 (Jan 22, 2014)

please read every post that's in a topic before coming here with your drama its very immature to only read the first 3 post's an then express your feeling's if you go back a few pages i clearly said i'm posting via my smartphone an its hard too type on it an i apologized for my bad grammar because of it look at yourself first before you speak about someone else the only sarcasm here so far is YOU


----------



## 123456 (Jan 22, 2014)

and put me on your do not do business list you don't even know the name of my hosting company you might be already my client lol so what you are saying is pointless


----------



## Novacha (Jan 22, 2014)

123456 said:


> please read every post that's in a topic before coming here with your drama its very immature to only read the first 3 post's an then express your feeling's if you go back a few pages i clearly said i'm posting via my smartphone an its hard too type on it an i apologized for my bad grammar because of it look at yourself first before you speak about someone else the only sarcasm here so far is YOU


I have read every singe one of your posts (well, the comprehensible ones anyway), and the trend follows through, even to the post that I am replying to. Being on a mobile is not an excuse, as there are many other members here who type on their mobile and are able to format their posts (even I, on occasion, use my mobile to post).

I am not trying to bring drama to this thread (that ship sailed when this thread was created). I am simply trying to suggest that you represent yourself in a better light. I also believe that your definition of sarcasm is wrong, and if it is not, nothing that I have said has been sarcastic.



123456 said:


> and put me on your do not do business list you don't even know the name of my hosting company you might be already my client lol so what you are saying is pointless


I do not know what your business is, but I know how you conduct yourself and I believe I would be able to spot that in a company. That failing, I know your username and will not be visiting your offers, should you choose to post any in the future.


----------



## 123456 (Jan 22, 2014)

LOL HOW DUMB AM I SUPPOSED TO BE you actually think i'm gonna post offers!?!?! i don't plan to post anymore topics in the future AT ALL i'm here for one thing an FREAKING OFFER! a working promo code or something ... why the hell you think i made an pointless username such as 123456 ... so this will not track back to my actual company ... DUH! i don't have too advertise in forums i know how to hit up google adwords ... trust me i'm more intelligent than you think i am


----------



## Novacha (Jan 22, 2014)

123456 said:


> LOL HOW DUMB AM I SUPPOSED TO BE you actually think i'm gonna post offers!?!?! i don't plan to post in the future AT ALL i'm here for one thing an FREAKING OFFER! a working promo code or something ... why the hell you think i made an pointless username such as 123456 ... so this will not track back to my actual company ... DUH! i don't have too advertise in forums i know how to hit up google adwords ... trust mei'm more intelligent than you think i am


I don't think I can beat that logic!


----------



## Nett (Jan 22, 2014)

Lowendhost.com Lowendhosts.com Lowendhosting.com


----------



## 123456 (Jan 22, 2014)

seriously net lowendhost.com does not even work supposedly they are under an ddos attack an down for an few hours ... ugh now i'm getting frustrated


----------



## 123456 (Jan 22, 2014)

wait a min just now noticing those are 3 different domains ok i get it you guys are clowns huh so now this is the circus tell i'm right because i'm 100 percent sure that i am


----------



## MannDude (Jan 22, 2014)

LowEndTalk.com is where you can find the cheapest services. Check it out.


----------



## Nett (Jan 22, 2014)

Go to iWantSuperCheapAndUnlimitedMasterResellerHosting.com

lol


----------



## XFS_Duke (Jan 22, 2014)

123456, I was away from my computer. You can add me and we can discuss ways of helping you find the right provider tomorrow sometime.

Until then, good luck with your search.


----------



## 123456 (Jan 22, 2014)

OK Duke and

Dear Net,

i just wish it was november an those damn codes was working *sigh* did you see that host4geeks code?!?! 75 percent off of all reseller plans so for the 12.95 plan that would have costed 3.23 per month and you get free master reselling feature an whcms damn damn damn!!! please time reverse to around november i'm begging you world spin backwards


----------



## Nett (Jan 23, 2014)

123456 said:


> OK Duke and
> 
> 
> Dear Net,
> ...


Actually, PM me with your requirements. I might do a package for you


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jan 23, 2014)

Alright well just to put some clarification (and I know for a fact I'm late to the party).  

Most promotions are organized for specific seasons and/or periods.  If you've missed the promotion then you're at the mercy of the provider/owner to honor said request.  

Now, while that's all dandy, I'll tell you something that'll shock your mind.

*A business is not a charity.  *This is the livelihood of many people here.  This is how they put food on the table.  From the way you've been demanding (and reacting negatively towards certain helpful individuals here) I can tell this isn't your main source of income.  Your reasoning behind "it's just a small amount of resources!  Just give it to me for the price I want" is pretty flawed as well and makes you sound like a jerk.  Yes we all want better things for cheaper prices but come on man, don't complain when providers who previously had promotions don't honor your request anymore.  

From what I've gathered, you haven't given any specific numbers, space, bandwidth, costs, location, network, etc., so all I can recommend is people around here, IPXCore's 4/month Reseller plan, SecureDragon (no reseller but you can ask), and of course the bigger companies HostGator, A Small Orange, etc. 

I'm not trying to be rude, but like what Duke said.


----------



## mikho (Jan 23, 2014)

I haven't posted the reseller thingy here, only on lowendspirit forum. http://forum.lowendspirit.com/viewtopic.php?id=656


Good luck in your search


----------



## SkylarM (Jan 23, 2014)

123456 said:


> an crissic.net i would not recommend to anyone its very suspicious
> 
> they have an reseller plan for 20 dollars per year ....
> 
> ...


We have more than 1 package. We have a yearly package, or larger packages that are available at a monthly rate, that is still quite cheap compared to others. You are more than welcome to order a monthly package, and then change to a yearly package later on, or keep paying the monthly rate, but "Reseller1" package is a yearly only package.

Our domain isn't 3 months old. April to January is a tad longer than 3 months.


----------



## wcypierre (Jan 23, 2014)

123456 said:


> LOL HOW DUMB AM I SUPPOSED TO BE you actually think i'm gonna post offers!?!?! i don't plan to post anymore topics in the future AT ALL i'm here for one thing an FREAKING OFFER! a working promo code or something ... why the hell you think i made an pointless username such as 123456 ... so this will not track back to my actual company ... DUH! i don't have too advertise in forums i know how to hit up google adwords ... trust me i'm more intelligent than you think i am



If you managed to get yourself a plan from a host at here, they'll be able to get a hold of your company as your site is hosted by them  So, with some conspiracy = Intelligence backfired? 

p/s: anyway, this is just a joke, I'm not a host and I don't conspire with them B)

btw, why don't you tell the providers here bout your budget so that they can offer you with something concrete(at least, virtually 'concrete')?


----------



## joepie91 (Jan 23, 2014)

123456 said:


> ... why the hell you think i made an pointless username such as 123456 ... so this will not track back to my actual company ...


Taking bets on how long until Mr. Numbers finds out that that usually doesn't work very well in these circles.


----------



## 123456 (Jan 23, 2014)

Dear halfeatenpie,

i did mention the bandwidth price etc. its in a post somewhere about 2 - 3 pages back but it does not matter i'm just gonna see what duke has too say today then i'm leaving because so far no luck here with my search

Dear, wcypierre

they should think twice if they plan on exposing me they should just know defamation is against the law ... if they wanna bless me with some lawsuit money let them do that

i'll take the money an purchase me 5 dedicated servers by a new domain name get a new company name

get a custom made web design and then re-launch.


----------



## Dylan (Jan 23, 2014)

123456 said:


> they should think twice if they plan on exposing me they should just know defamation is against the law


I do not think defamation means what you think it means.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jan 23, 2014)

123456 said:


> Dear halfeatenpie,
> 
> 
> i did mention the bandwidth price etc. its in a post somewhere about 2 - 3 pages back but it does not matter i'm just gonna see what duke has too say today then i'm leaving because so far no luck here with my search


Then next time please place (and format it) so that it's easier to find (sometimes people just skim it).  It's just simple communication issue I guess 

Also, good luck on your search.  Door's always open here.


----------



## 123456 (Jan 23, 2014)

Dylan said:


> I do not think defamation means what you think it means.



it actually depends on what they post if the post contain's any type of slander yes i'll file an defamation if it's just an random  post then i'll file an tortious interference lawsuit or an libel lawsuit ... there are many laws out there i'm for sure i'll get them either way it goes


----------



## 123456 (Jan 23, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Then next time please place (and format it) so that it's easier to find (sometimes people just skim it).  It's just simple communication issue I guess
> 
> Also, good luck on your search.  Door's always open here.


I Guess I What I Want is ...

100 GB Bandwidth Minimum.

25 GB Disk-space Minimum.

No Server Loads Over 5  

Master Reseller Feature

all for about  3 - 5 per month 

it's not about is that what i can afford that 's just what i need to pay if i'm gonna earn any profit ... 

I Also Prefer The Company's Domain To Be At Least 6 - 12 Months Old 

and like i said i'm willing to pay 1 dollar per month if i'm given 1 gb disk space and 1 gb bandwidth enabled overselling an master reseller ... i'm good to go  B)

anyways my current reseller provider the server loads are always like 0.06 and stuff an i get

1 TB Bandwidth

100 GB Disk-space

Master Reseller feature

overall it cost over 10 per month but less than 20 per month so far no downtime and the gtmetrix score is 98 percent so server speed is super fast but my profits is not ...  and that's the issue i'm seeking to fix ... 

and once again typing from my smartphone please excuse the grammar


----------



## Dylan (Jan 23, 2014)

123456 said:


> it actually depends on what they post if the post contain's any type of slander yes i'll file an defamation if it's just an random  post then i'll file an tortious interference lawsuit ... there are many laws out there i'm for sure i'll get them either way it goes


lol

I like how you left the font different when you copied and pasted that.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jan 23, 2014)

123456 said:


> I Guess I What I Want is ...
> 
> 100 GB Bandwidth Minimum.
> 
> ...


Well, that's definitely one of the much cheaper reseller plans if you can find it.  

Also, I hope you're not planning on paying that 1 dollar request (1GB BW and space) on a monthly basis.  Paypal fees would eat that up not leaving much to the actual provider to use (pay for the licenses, server costs, time, etc.).  

Anyways, good luck.


----------



## 123456 (Jan 23, 2014)

i can send them the payment personally an cover the fee's myself some hosting owner just gotta contact me an make a deal LOL an yup i know a place where i can get a whm/cpanel vps  for 15.95 per month that's around the price i'm paying for shared reseller hosting  -_- so let me just search a little harder i'm about to start submitting support tickets everywhere begging for an deal a promo code or something maybe i'll come out lucky doing that


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 23, 2014)

Do me a favour and don't waste my guys' time with a ticket.  Although Anthony has been wanting to blow off some steam.. you would make half-decent target practice.


----------



## 123456 (Jan 23, 2014)

sorry I've already submitted 5 - 8 tickets so far ... 

and who is Anthony ... ?!?!?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 23, 2014)

Anthony is the person that will end you if you waste our time with this nonsense.


----------



## 123456 (Jan 23, 2014)

end me!?!?! ahaha :lol:  give me his last name city state an zip i'll forward it too my lawyers


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 23, 2014)

You can't afford low-cost VPS hosting, but you can afford lawyers.  Without a job.  Suuuuuuuuuuuuuuure.

Take a hike, kid.  You're not worth my time.


----------



## 123456 (Jan 23, 2014)

LOL post proof that i'm jobless post proof of my age an post proof of my income then talk other than that who are you? a nobody? that's exactly what you are especially if this is your 2nd post in this topic what a looser ... go suck an bottle


----------



## bzImage (Jan 23, 2014)

By "end you" he means put an end to any dealings before they start. I am Anthony.

As for your 50%/75% the only people who you're going to get that deal from are people who are operating for free, or on someone else' dime. I could name names but my boss would get upset if I did.


----------



## 123456 (Jan 23, 2014)

an for some strange reason you sound much nicer than your friend i just can't imagine you blowing off steam anyways too solve this misery i'll just start charging 50 dollars per month for about 100 GB Bandwidth my clients can either pay the new price's or leave i don't care what they do i'll still keep the hosting site up for the next 20 years an just host my own sites that i own until someone comes along that's willing to pay 50 if media temple can sell hosting for 20 per month maybe i can sell for 50 per month "i'll try" but this topic is not here because i'm broke or poor its here because i'm tired of not making any profits ... so far i got 3 support ticket replies they are all negative so i've given up an gonna try taking my price's up and see if that helps


----------



## bzImage (Jan 23, 2014)

Normally people call the cops when I threaten to find out where they live, dig up their grandmother's corpse, have sexual relations with it, finish on her face then give the remains to my dogs as a chew toy. So, I try to avoid those scenarios.


----------



## Novacha (Jan 23, 2014)

123456 said:


> an for some strange reason you sound much nicer than your friend i just can't imagine you blowing off steam anyways too solve this misery i'll just start charging 50 dollars per month for about 100 GB Bandwidth my clients can either pay the new price's or leave i don't care what they do i'll still keep the hosting site up for the next 20 years an just host my own sites that i own until someone comes along that's willing to pay 50 if media temple can sell hosting for 20 per month maybe i can sell for 50 per month "i'll try" but this topic is not here because i'm broke or poor its here because i'm tired of not making any profits ... so far i got 3 support ticket replies they are all negative so i've given up an gonna try taking my price's up and see if that helps


Seriously, do you have something against simple punctuation? That sentence is extremely hard to read (I still can not make sense of it all).


----------



## MCH-Phil (Jan 23, 2014)

Cough cough anyone that talks about having lawyers, in public. Has no lawyers. Cough cough.

What a tool. Sue me.


----------



## 123456 (Jan 23, 2014)

Novacha said:


> Seriously, do you have something against simple punctuation? That sentence is extremely hard to read (I still can not make sense of it all).


Dear Novacha,

its not an sentence its a bunch of dis-organized words  

if you can't understand it please text your feelings to my phone 

and

Dear Phil,

1st

please take some cold medicine

2nd

i have a friend guy who was told in walmart in public in front of many peoples

by another guy that he was gonna be sued and two weeks later he ended up court ...

so please dis engage that logic otherwise silence your false affirmation's because your statement's don't inspire us your words lack quality's the letter's are a bit retentive don't worry "seek a dictionary" and you'll be fine


----------



## 123456 (Jan 23, 2014)

bzImage said:


> Normally people call the cops when I threaten to find out where they live, dig up their grandmother's corpse, have sexual relations with it, finish on her face then give the remains to my dogs as a chew toy. So, I try to avoid those scenarios.


 opcorn:


----------



## MCH-Phil (Jan 23, 2014)

123456 said:


> i have a friend guy who was told in walmart in public in front of many peoples
> 
> by another guy that he was gonna be sued and two weeks later he ended up court ...


OMG I know that guy friend also

More honestly, why is this allowed to go on?

Maybe I'm wrong, but this seems a little degrading for the forums and providers alike? I don't know, again maybe I'm wrong. If anyone wants to offer him everything for nothing eh go right ahead, but know what you are getting yourself into. Intuition, alone, tells me this "guy" will be a ticket nightmare. I'm not just saying that as I offer unmanaged VPS. My hosting line is basically a ticket and I do situation. I mean really, it's so simple to offer management of cPanel. Takes no time at all. I'll be transferring another 4 sites off godaddy here in a day or so, just waiting on my customer to get me the details. MIGHT take me 20 minutes. Worth it.


----------



## Shados (Jan 23, 2014)

123456 said:


> LOL post proof that i'm jobless post proof of my age an post proof of my income then talk other than that who are you? a nobody? that's exactly what you are especially if this is your 2nd post in this topic what a looser ... go suck an bottle


Okay. See below:




123456 said:


> LOL post proof that i'm jobless post proof of my age an post proof of my income then talk other than that who are you? a nobody? that's exactly what you are especially if this is your 2nd post in this topic what a looser ... go suck an bottle


----------



## 123456 (Jan 23, 2014)

MCH-Phil said:


> OMG I know that guy friend also
> 
> 
> More honestly, why is this allowed to go on?
> ...


20 minutes well you better make a 200 dollar profit otherwise its not worth it ... 

anyways this is my last post i'll see all of you guys later moderators may close the topic if they want too ... "i'm gone for good" See ya and it was nice meeting all of you guys ... Bye.  

_but if you reply with trash i might say something else it's not good to talk about someone when you think that they are gone_


----------



## zzrok (Jan 23, 2014)

How is this still going on?!  The time for  :lock: has long since passed.


----------



## MCH-Phil (Jan 23, 2014)

Trust me, I know what my time is worth. I have no problems paying for servers to host my clients instead of shared hosting.


----------



## joepie91 (Jan 23, 2014)

123456 said:


> it actually depends on what they post if the post contain's any type of slander yes i'll file an defamation if it's just an random  post then i'll file an tortious interference lawsuit or an libel lawsuit ... there are many laws out there i'm for sure i'll get them either way it goes


Challenge accepted.

And aside from your insane pretentiousness and feeling of entitlement, perhaps you should consider learning how spelling and grammar work.


----------



## 123456 (Jan 24, 2014)

joepie91 said:


> Challenge accepted.
> 
> And aside from your insane pretentiousness and feeling of entitlement, perhaps you should consider learning how spelling and grammar work.


_is that trash i here speak a little louder ... in the mean time i'm going to the store to buy some bleach to shove down your throat by the time i get back i want you to be talking a little louder so your mouth is open large enough _


----------



## MannDude (Jan 24, 2014)

Jesus, how is this thread still in existence?

:lock:


----------

